# Average Age to take FE/PE/SE



## E720

Just saw this graphic in the NCEES 2019 squared report and I thought that it was interesting. Over the last 4-5 years people are waiting slightly longer to take the FE exam and are taking the PE exam slightly earlier than before. Any ideas on why this is? For the PE exam possibly states relaxing laws on when you are able to take the PE exam? Also it looks like average age to take the SE exam is about 36. Anyone willing to volunteer their age? I will be 30 at this October's test.


----------



## David Connor SE

A lot older than I thought it would be for FE and PE.  I took FE at 22, PE at 26.  I waited a little while for the SE though.  39 when I passed the SE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm not structural, but I took my FE at 20 and my PE at 26 (although I could have reasonably taken my PE at 25 per my state's rules).


----------



## User1

i was about 20ish for FE, then did architectural IDP and took all the AREs finished those at 31, then PE at 32 and sitting for the SE maybe at 36.


----------



## Reverse Polish

I'm surprised at the average age of FE exam takers.  My undergraduate program pushed everyone to take the FE during final exams.  I'd be interested to see the breakdown for FE Civil versus other disciplines.  

I was 23 for the FE exam, 28 for the PE, and a ripe 41 for the SE exam.  I thought for sure I would be one of the older people in the room for the SE exam, especially in a state where structural engineers don't normally take the PE.  I would say about half the room was in their 40s and 50s.  Now, this is anecdotal, but the people who were *ahem* verbal about taking the exam for the 3rd and 4th time seemed to be in their early 30s.  Do NCEES's numbers above include repeat examinees, or only first-time takers?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I took the PE at 24...then SE first attempt at 27...next attempt this October at 29.  I'm also very surprised at the FE age. as pretty much everyone at my college took it while enrolled.


----------



## dlegofan

I'm probably one of the outliers here with SE at 26. FE was at 20, and PE was at 23.

I'm definitely more than a little shocked on the FE age. I'm thinking the PE is a conglomerate of all the disciplines. I bet if just the civil PE was analyzed, the age would be younger.


----------



## BuzzKillington

FE at 24 and SE at 28. Although I aged like 10 years during those two days of SE exam.


----------



## Titleistguy

I was 36 when I took the SE, I'll be 37 when I retake it.  

Numbers seem about right.  

I'm also a Libra, like long walks on the beach and reading poetry.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer

I took my FE at 22 (I went for a Masters soon after my bachelor's so took it during my Masters program). Cleared Texas PE at 24. Took both components of SE (in the same administration, talk about over confidence ) at 26 but didn't quite make it. Took and cleared the california state specific seismic exam at 26 to make me feel a lil better. Took just SE lateral again at 27 and cleared it. Now waiting to take the SE gravity in October 2020 (Hopefully) at which point I'll be 28. Will also be taking California state surveying in July this year. 

Really wanted to get all these tests done before I turned 28 but the Exam cancellation put those plans a bit behind. Well anyways, we make our plans and God makes his plans, and the latter always turn out better.


----------



## JayP_SE

20/28/29 years old for FE/PE/SE respectively.


----------



## Stardust

Surprised for PE, I'm not too late to the game after all -.-

Is this when some takes or passes the exam?


----------



## E720

It is my impression that this is when someone takes the exam as the label on the axis says "Year Exam Taken". This is for both first time takers and repeat customers per the note at the upper right of the graphic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

34/35 FE, 39/40 PE, 42+SE.

I did take the FE while in school, engineering is not my first career path.


----------



## Reverse Polish

E720 said:


> It is my impression that this is when someone takes the exam as the label on the axis says "Year Exam Taken". This is for both first time takers and repeat customers per the note at the upper right of the graphic.


Thanks.  I think I need to schedule an eye exam.


----------



## E720

Anyone else sign up for the SE exam yesterday as it was the first day to register? I think that I should probably do practice exams with a mask on to get used to it since that is probably going to be the situation.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I did as well...I was going to take one in April and one in October, but with our first baby due early next year and the likely code change, I'm going to try to knock them both out in October. I'm taking AEI for both portions...should be a fun summer


----------



## JP87

Signed up for both Vertical and Lateral as well.. I was surprised to see that it's now held on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Donatello

FE - 23

PE - 27

SE - tried when I was 28, got whooped, took the California exams and passed those to regain confidence, passed lateral last October, retaking Vertical this October when I'll be 31.


----------



## SoCalPE

You guys forget that non-citizen/resident engineers only take the FE when they come to the states. This includes experienced licensed engineers from abroad that then decide to start their licensure process in the US (Arup/AECOM/Bechtel and lots of other big guys have people like this). In addition, there is a big group of international graduate students that take the exam after their MS/PhD degrees, they may or may not join the workforce, but it drives the average age up for the FE.

I myself took the FE after my MS (I was 23). PE @ 26, will be 31 in Oct 2020 for the SE.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

I'd be interested to see split statistics between international and US born examinees.  Google says international students are 21% of engineering students.  Assuming all of them got their MS and took the FE at 23 like you, and even if some were already licensed and came over older, I'm still very surprised that the average FE age is over 26.


----------



## SoCalPE

thedaywa1ker said:


> I'd be interested to see split statistics between international and US born examinees.  Google says international students are 21% of engineering students.  Assuming all of them got their MS and took the FE at 23 like you, and even if some were already licensed and came over older, I'm still very surprised that the average FE age is over 26.


Fair point, I was on the lower of end of the spectrum when it came to age.

Something else I have noticed is that non-engineers also want their hands on a license. This includes people who didn't have engineering degrees to begin with and worked as designers/drafters for a long period of time and then decided to get into engineering. In my 7+ years career, I personally know 3 people who have tried to pass the FE (all of them are 40+). To their disappointment, none of them have passed so far (besides the point), I think it's mostly because the FE is more diverse compared to the PE.  I am not sure if this is a common occurrence or just an anomaly.


----------



## User1

i did find the FE to be more difficult than the PE

but i have architecture degrees with a focus in structural so i did not take any classes for all the other engineerings.


----------



## leggo PE

I was 21 when I took the FE, and 26 when I first took the PE, but 27 when I passed the PE. I'll be 31 when I'm first to take the SE exam, but who knows when I'll pass!


----------



## organix

We were actually required to take the FE to graduate for my undergrad... and for various reasons, I've procrastinated on the SE, so here I am at 35 taking my first shot.


----------



## CAStruc

38 for SE


----------



## peachgalaxy

took my FE at 20

took my PE at 24


----------



## Stewie

Interesting topic.

27 - FE

32 - PE

35 - SE

About right.

If I did not spend five-year in graduate school, the number should be 22, 27, 30 though.


----------



## dauwerda

FE - 22 (in school)

PE - 27 (as soon as possible with the required experience)

SE - 32/33 for the vertical and lateral portions respectively.


----------



## Titleistguy

FE - 23

PE - 28

SE - first attempt 36, next one 37 ...


----------



## Dothracki PE

FE - 25

PE - In October for my first (hopefully only) attempt I will be 28


----------



## Stewie

ryankon518 said:


> FE - 25
> 
> PE - In October for my first (hopefully only) attempt I will be 28


GOOD LUCK


----------



## StructEngBrah

FE - 22

PE- 26

SE- 27

California Seismic and Surveying - 28

My goal was to try and pass all the exams as fast as I could, before I got too busy with life. I admire some of my coworkers dedication who manage to study for the SE with a two year old running around. The year and half of studying for the PE, SE Gravity, and then SE Lateral, back to back to back was not super fun. Glad it's over with.


----------



## GuestMary

21 FE, 27 PE, 31 SE


----------



## 310kpilot

I might be raising the Avg a little.

48 FE

49 PE

I waited 24 years to take the FE. I wouldn't suggest anyone do that.

Maybe SE at 51.


----------



## ZEZO4

After coming to USA  at age 30

31 FE

34 PE

38 SE

39 CA Seismic &amp; Survey


----------



## ibbo

Interesting to look at this data. 

Another data point: 21 FE/26 PE/27 SE.


----------



## EBAT75

E720 said:


> View attachment 17762
> 
> 
> Just saw this graphic in the NCEES 2019 squared report and I thought that it was interesting. Over the last 4-5 years people are waiting slightly longer to take the FE exam and are taking the PE exam slightly earlier than before. Any ideas on why this is? For the PE exam possibly states relaxing laws on when you are able to take the PE exam? Also it looks like average age to take the SE exam is about 36. Anyone willing to volunteer their age? I will be 30 at this October's test.


Isn’t the blue line meant to be S.E. instead of PE Structural? I know NCEES categorizes SE exam under PE, but this graphic’s labeling can be also misleadingly construed as PE with Structural in the PM module of the PE Civil exam.


----------



## EBAT75

Could the 2008 meltdown be a reason for the FE, PE trends? Lack of motivation from inability for grads to find work easily dampened their taking the FE. As things picked up, they got the experience needed and lost no time and took the PE to consolidate their standing with their employers. Those who were already employed and were laid back on taking the PE were also wanting to be more secure in the marketplace, shed their lack of interest and took it sooner than they would have. Plausible?


----------



## organix

I actually don't understand why they've changed the "SE" to the "Structural PE".  Is that just a NCEES thing?


----------



## Br_Engr

E720 said:


> View attachment 17762
> 
> 
> Just saw this graphic in the NCEES 2019 squared report and I thought that it was interesting. Over the last 4-5 years people are waiting slightly longer to take the FE exam and are taking the PE exam slightly earlier than before. Any ideas on why this is? For the PE exam possibly states relaxing laws on when you are able to take the PE exam? Also it looks like average age to take the SE exam is about 36. Anyone willing to volunteer their age? I will be 30 at this October's test.


My understanding is that when you present your experience on your PE application, it all has to be as an EIT.  So waiting to take you FE can result in a severe delay in obtaining your PE.

Gone are the days of taking both the FE and PE exams on the same weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FE - 32

Mech PE - failed 33, passed 34

Civil PE - 35


----------



## dauwerda

Br_Engr said:


> My understanding is that when you present your experience on your PE application, it all has to be as an EIT.  So waiting to take you FE can result in a severe delay in obtaining your PE.


I believe each state has different rules on this. Some states are even allowing people to sit for the PE Exam fresh out of school. They still have to get the experience required before becoming licensed but they can have the exam part done well before licensure.


----------



## Donatello

FE - 23

PE - 27

SE - 27, 30, and 31  (waiting on results for Vertical, hopefully the last time!)

Cali Seismic &amp; Surveying - 28


----------



## Br_Engr

FE - 22

PE - 27 

SE -54

Basically lived an entire second life between the PE and SE.


----------



## JP87

FE - 25

PE - 30 (CA Seismic &amp; Surveying + NCEES)

SE - 33 (Pending on results in a week or so)...


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> FE - 25
> 
> PE - 28


Update on this


----------



## ss15

FE - 22

PE Mechanical - 26

PE Fire Protection - 28


----------



## Rashedeis

I passed my PE exam at almost 62


----------



## Redleader

EIT: 21
PE: 27


----------



## Voomie

FE - 24
PE - 30


----------



## MambaMentality24

FE - 21
PE - 26
CA PE Civil - 33
working on my SE now


----------



## Reverse Polish

Rashedeis said:


> I passed my PE exam at almost 62





Br-Engr said:


> FE - 22
> 
> PE - 27
> 
> SE -54
> 
> Basically lived an entire second life between the PE and SE.



Good on both of you! It's never too late to make a positive step in your career.


----------



## Ryan Malone

E720 said:


> View attachment 17762
> 
> 
> Just saw this graphic in the NCEES 2019 squared report and I thought that it was interesting. Over the last 4-5 years people are waiting slightly longer to take the FE exam and are taking the PE exam slightly earlier than before. Any ideas on why this is? For the PE exam possibly states relaxing laws on when you are able to take the PE exam? Also it looks like average age to take the SE exam is about 36. Anyone willing to volunteer their age? I will be 30 at this October's test.


We continuously monitor all of the state requirements at PDHNow and we have not seen any relaxing of laws or eligibility requirements. This is an interesting trend, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tigs

Rashedeis said:


> I passed my PE exam at almost 62


Yay for the old guys! I passed my EIT at 29, and just passed my PE 3 years ago at 62 as well.


----------



## Route420PE

EIT-21
PE-23


----------



## tallbldgsshake

FE - 22

PE - 24

CA Seis+Survey - 25

SE - Sitting for the first time at age 27. Don’t know what age I’ll be when/if I pass


----------



## popskiller

EIT-20
PE-23
CA PE-24

Doesn't really matter for getting my PE at work since I am not a manager but it is nice to get it out of the way


----------



## Dothracki PE

Wow I think @Route420PE and @popskiller broke the record of the youngest age so far on this forum testing for their PE at 23.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Dothracki PE said:


> Wow I think @Route420PE and @popskiller broke the record so far on this forum getting their PE at 23.


I was confused at first but the question is phrased to ask about taking the exams, not getting licensed...looks like more and more people are taking the exams right out of school. Good for them! I took mine about a year and a half out of school and tell all the young engineers I talk to that they should take it as early as possible


----------



## Dothracki PE

thedaywa1ker said:


> I was confused at first but the question is phrased to ask about taking the exams, not getting licensed...looks like more and more people are taking the exams right out of school. Good for them! I took mine about a year and a half out of school and tell all the young engineers I talk to that they should take it as early as possible


Agreed, I was only 3 years out of school when I took the FE and even that was a struggle. So it was even harder for the PE when I waited another 3 years afterwards to take the PE.


----------



## MetalMan

FE - 23

PE - 27, licensed 3-4 months later at 28.
Mechanical Engineering

Never really had plans to take FE or PE, since all my work falls under the industrial exemption.

Took FE when I realized it's better to take it closer to the end of college (22 in my case). Only went the PE route because of benefit to my employer, but it's proven beneficial to my career as well.


----------



## JHW 3d

EIT: 31
PE: 38 
Mechanical Engineering


----------



## Br_Engr

I thought that you had to have completed the requisite experience before they even let you SIT for the exam.


----------



## Lollice

FE - 51
PE -52


----------



## CE_2_CE

I know the question asked age you took the exam. Here's a bit more info.


FE (1st try) - 30
* I hadn't taken all the courses. Last year Pencil and paper version. Advisor recommended taking it.

FE (2nd try) - 31
*Senior Design killed me. Didn't study. 

FE (3rd try) - 32
*On me. Didn't study hard enough.

FE (pass) - 35
*I had life changing events from my 3rd attempt to this one. Glad I waited.

PE (1st try & Pass) - 37
*Oct. 2020; COVID-19 restrictions. Furloughed from job earlier in the year. Was able to focus on studying 24/7.


----------



## Shinken

FE - 33
PE (8 Hour) - 49 
CA PE Exams - Pending, studying to get this done this year, in which I will be 51


----------



## dsp002

FE - 25 (Oct' 2004)
PE - 41 (Oct' 2020)

(Math Teacher from 2008-2015)


----------



## owillis28

Shinken said:


> FE - 33
> PE (8 Hour) - 49
> CA PE Exams - Pending, studying to get this done this year, in which I will be 51


How hard is it to study for the California PE Exam? I would love to get my CA PE but not sure if I could pass the seismic portion of the exam. Have my Civil PE and registered in 5 different states. Working in California right now on 3-4 projects and would be nice to have.


----------



## tru2YM

FE - 49 (senior year of college, Oct. 2009)
PE - 60 (5th attempt, passed, Jan. 2021)
Structural Engineering


----------



## NASATimp

FE - 28
PE - 37

MechE, US Citizen

(These were both first-attempt passes, I just wasn’t that diligent about taking the tests since they aren’t very important in my sub-field, so I was doing it mostly out of personal interest.)


----------



## dauwerda

Br_Engr said:


> I thought that you had to have completed the requisite experience before they even let you SIT for the exam.


Many states are starting to remove this requirement. They are allowing you to sit for the exam as soon as you are done with school (after passing the FE), however you still can't get licensed until after getting enough experience.


----------



## Be-n

SoCalPE said:


> You guys forget that non-citizen/resident engineers only take the FE when they come to the states. This includes experienced licensed engineers from abroad that then decide to start their licensure process in the US (Arup/AECOM/Bechtel and lots of other big guys have people like this). In addition, there is a big group of international graduate students that take the exam after their MS/PhD degrees, they may or may not join the workforce, but it drives the average age up for the FE.
> 
> I myself took the FE after my MS (I was 23). PE @ 26, will be 31 in Oct 2020 for the SE.


Agreed about foreign professionals. 
I passed my FE at 30 and PE at 33. I'm going for SE for the first time at age of 33-34.

Before my FE, I worked in engineering for 8 years, 3 of which were in my home country and 5 are in US. I couldn't take these exam any earlier due to my first non-ABET degree not approved by the board, but I was able to work for an engineering office doing same engineering work as people with masters.


----------



## Be-n

Br_Engr said:


> My understanding is that when you present your experience on your PE application, it all has to be as an EIT. So waiting to take you FE can result in a severe delay in obtaining your PE.
> 
> Gone are the days of taking both the FE and PE exams on the same weekend.


In my state, the experience toward licensing is counted from the day you start working with BS degree (+1 year max. of verified experience prior to receiving the degree). You can pass FE and PE and then apply for PE license all in the same year as long as you have 4 years of verified experience after graduation date (+1 year max. prior receiving the degree) when applying for PE license.


----------



## Gator90

FE: 31
PE: 31
SE: Expected (31)


----------



## thedaywa1ker

FE - 21
PE - 24
SE - 30


----------



## C. Ryan

FE - 20
First PE - 27 (licensed in Minnesota)
Second PE - 42 (licensed in California)


----------



## djl PE

FE attempt 1- Fail (22) Senior Year
FE attempt 2- Pass (27)
PE Attempt 1- Pass (28) 6 months after FE pass


----------



## txjennah PE

23 when I passed my FE and 34 when I passed my PE. I'm a big fan of achieving milestones when something feels right and I'm ready, not because I should have done something by X age.


----------



## Be-n

Interesting, I see quite a few posts saying FE was failed during the senior year. I don’t understand why so many attempt it almost without any studying in the busiest time of their studying life. 
My hands were so full (job, family, senior design) that I didn’t even think to take FE then. Instead, I’ve studied after senior design for a couple months and passed FE without any issues.
But I guess it helps with a job search after graduation.


----------



## djl PE

Be-n said:


> Interesting, I see quite a few posts saying FE was failed during the senior year. I don’t understand why so many attempt it almost without any studying in the busiest time of their studying life.
> My hands were so full (job, family, senior design) that I didn’t even think to take FE then. Instead, I’ve studied after senior design for a couple months and passed FE without any issues.
> But I guess it helps with a job search after graduation.


My university required us to take it before graduation! I chose effort toward senior design rather than FE....


----------



## mmarlow123

FE- 21
SE - 25

Not sure if I'll take the PE someday


----------



## Be-n

mmarlow123 said:


> FE- 21
> SE - 25
> 
> Not sure if I'll take the PE someday


Wow, this is the first time I hear someone skipped PE exam and passed SE! 

why would you need to take a PE exam? States without SE licenses usually still give you a PE license based on SE exam result.


----------



## ruggercsc

FE - 23 (Just after graduation)
PE - 50 (I thought I would be the oldest Exam Taker, but was not)


----------



## mmarlow123

Be-n said:


> Wow, this is the first time I hear someone skipped PE exam and passed SE!
> 
> why would you need to take a PE exam? States without SE licenses usually still give you a PE license based on SE exam result.


I occasionally do some work that is civil in nature, and I'm not sure if I'd be able to stamp the drawings if I've only taken the structural exam


----------



## Fire_PE

42 to take the FE and PE back to back, a month apart. 

0/10, would not recommend.


----------



## LEEDengineer

My school required you to take the FE at least one full semester prior to graduation. I was a December grad so I ended up taking it 3 semesters before graduation. 
FE at 21.
PE at 31.


----------



## organix

Be-n said:


> Interesting, I see quite a few posts saying FE was failed during the senior year. I don’t understand why so many attempt it almost without any studying in the busiest time of their studying life.
> My hands were so full (job, family, senior design) that I didn’t even think to take FE then. Instead, I’ve studied after senior design for a couple months and passed FE without any issues.
> But I guess it helps with a job search after graduation.


My undergrad also made it a requirement that we attempt the test to graduate. Luckily I passed and it made life easier.


----------



## Reverse Polish

organix said:


> My undergrad also made it a requirement that we attempt the test to graduate. Luckily I passed and it made life easier.



We were not required to take the FE exam, but our student ASCE chapter encouraged it for graduating seniors. When I took the FE, it fell on the Saturday smack in the middle of final exams. I recall a couple of my peers complaining to one professor, "How are we suppose to study for the final when many of us are taking the FE exam on Saturday?"

To which the professor replied, "I'd be a lot more worried about my final exam than the FE." He was correct.


----------



## alpine_engineer

FE - 22
PE - 25
SE - 27

done with all now i can rest easy


----------



## Engineerbabu

FE- 24
PE- 25
SE- 27


----------



## Engineerbabu

alpine_engineer said:


> FE - 22
> PE - 25
> SE - 27
> 
> done with all now i can rest easy


we have pretty similar timeline, I was late to take FE tho


----------



## Kyle James 1496

FE -28
PE -33


----------



## JayKay PE

FE - 25 (finished my master's and took it during my first job)
PE - Started at 27, changed a couple jobs, passed at 29


----------



## GrizzlyB

E720 said:


> View attachment 17762
> 
> 
> Just saw this graphic in the NCEES 2019 squared report and I thought that it was interesting. Over the last 4-5 years people are waiting slightly longer to take the FE exam and are taking the PE exam slightly earlier than before. Any ideas on why this is? For the PE exam possibly states relaxing laws on when you are able to take the PE exam? Also it looks like average age to take the SE exam is about 36. Anyone willing to volunteer their age? I will be 30 at this October's test.


In TX they got rid of the minimum experience requirement for taking the PE in the Fall 2016. With so many engineers here it makes sense that alone would make an impact--lots of people are now taking it only a year out of school here. I'm not sure the reasoning for the FE trend, though. Maybe since it's been on a computer folks have more convenient options to take it and aren't as pressured to get it scheduled and done as early? 

For me:
FE - 22
SE - 29
PE - 31. 

Yeah I did it backwards lol. It wasn't until later that I decided I might get licensed in the PNW.


----------



## CE_2_CE

Be-n said:


> Interesting, I see quite a few posts saying FE was failed during the senior year. I don’t understand why so many attempt it almost without any studying in the busiest time of their studying life.
> My hands were so full (job, family, senior design) that I didn’t even think to take FE then. Instead, I’ve studied after senior design for a couple months and passed FE without any issues.
> But I guess it helps with a job search after graduation.


Most colleges require you to take the exam. You don't need to pass the exam, you only need to take it. I think its stupid honestly. Let the student figure out when the best time to take the exam is for them.


----------



## ahaq

FE at 54, PE at 55 (six months late)r.
I did not work much in engineering after my MBA at 30. However, I always worked in the periphery of oil and gas/energy. I got really hooked with the renewable energy idea and wanted a reset of my career. I can do it without a PE; my MBA/CFA has a lot of demand in this industry. However, I wanted the extra credibility and confidence that comes with a PE.
Also, if you want to keep Parkinson's at bay, taking the PE is a great tool!. Beats any amount of crossword or Sudoku .


----------



## steel

FE - 21
PE - 26 (First attempt), 27 (Second [Oct '21] and third [Mar '22] attempts)


----------



## DLD PE

ahaq said:


> FE at 54, PE at 55 (six months late)r.
> I did not work much in engineering after my MBA at 30. However, I always worked in the periphery of oil and gas/energy. I got really hooked with the renewable energy idea and wanted a reset of my career. I can do it without a PE; my MBA/CFA has a lot of demand in this industry. However, I wanted the extra credibility and confidence that comes with a PE.
> Also, if you want to keep Parkinson's at bay, taking the PE is a great tool!. Beats any amount of crossword or Sudoku .


Might to be good to fight Parkinson's, but it made me seriously consider taking drugs.


----------



## Bamboomanage

FE - 25
PE - 29


----------



## steel

ahaq said:


> FE at 54, PE at 55 (six months late)r.


You must not be in PA, cause they require 4 years of experience AFTER the FE exam lol


----------



## Be-n

FE at 30 (right after getting BS in Civil Engineering)
PE at 33 (both exam and license)
SE at 34 (both exams passed, working on 
application to send to GA board)

My state requires 4 years of experience for a PE license. Experience is counted from the day of graduation with BS degree in Civil Engineering. Maximum one year and no more than 50% of experience can be added to total 4 year requirement from full-time employment prior to graduation.
The reason for a late FE exam is that I came from another country with a foreign degree that NCEES didn’t like. I had to get US degree before being allowed to sit for an FE.


----------



## Be-n

structurenole15 said:


> You must not be in PA, cause they require 4 years of experience AFTER the FE exam lol


My state require 4 years of experience after getting BS degree in Civil Engineering and not after passing FE exam. So, technically, you can pass FE 3 years after graduation and PE 4 years after the graduation and apply for a PE license right away.


----------



## salmanshu322

FE at 23 and PE at 26


----------

